# Mephiston Is Total Baddass!!!



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok, I just read the BA codex AND WTF IS UP WITH MEPHISTON???

He has some epic looking stats

In fact, the BAs HQ is littered with 4 wound heros. WTF?! Marnues Calgar, supposedly the the greatest hero of the Imperium, has 4 wounds. Mephiston is a Chief Librarian! FIVE WOUNDS?! The SM chief librarian Tigurius has 2 wounds...


Basically, does BA look set to rape everyone? They have some dreadnought weps that give an attack per unsaved wound, so he can potentially kill the entire enemy army in one combat....

Remember to not post large portions of a units statline, no matter how awesome looking or tempting it might be to do so. - darkreever


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

yep, and no eternal warrior and no invun and no IC status, his stats may be high, but he is still gonna get boned quite quickly, as has been discussed in about 50000000000 different BA topics


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

He still has a better statline than a Daemon Prince, but I guess you're right. Just keep him safe from force weapons... he can't really be ID by much because of T6 you need the ID special rule, no strength double toughess.

(Still, 5 wounds...)


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, beware Wraithcannons, Bone Swords, Force Weapons, Bliss Givers, Dire Swords, etc.

It's nothing that a few heavy weapon shots from across the board won't fix either. It's usually not a big hassle to stay away from one model.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

tis pretty mental. Just GW trying to make a codex better than the last one. its going a bit crazy now. next we'll see gretchin with power weapons and 7 wounds.


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

he doesn't need eternal warrior, as no weapon is double his toughness...he is vulnerable to force weapons, but...whatever, he can't join a unit, so blast him at range.

I can't wait to see the look on a BA players face when I roll a 5 or 6 on an exorcist volley and take him out in one turn.
S8 vs T6 is still a 2+.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I've realised I just need to fire a Volcanoe Cannon at him and it's sorted. Now... lemme just go get one of the old cannons from out back.... oh damn, I used the last one killing the DEEPSTRIKED LANDRAIDER. Never mind.

How about the transport vehicle that can transport jump infantry AND a dreadnought at once?!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Idk why people are freaking out about him, just send a fuck load of shit units and forget about the bastard for the rest of the damn game, problem solved.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

the question you should be asking yourself. is how many people are actually going to use this codex and its rules? 2% of the gaming community if that? cos whose going to completely redo their army just to use rules from the new codex thats not related to their army in anyway?


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

News? No.
Rumour? No.

Badass? Yes... until he meets my IG plasma-taxi HQ and dies. Bwuahahaha!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Moved to general 40k as it is not a rumor and certainly not news.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> How about the transport vehicle that can transport jump infantry AND a dreadnought at once?!


the storm pigeon isn't that bad, ladden down with more weapons than it can fire, and protected by 2 sheets of tinfoil for armour.

as soon as it rears its none existent head over a tree you'll see it blown to hell by lascannons and turned to swiss cheese by Hydras.

and if there spammed thats even better, less real threats to shoot.

now when I see 1 or 2 zooming towards my lines supported by speeders and bikers while having fire laid down from devvie and tac squads then I'll be a little more scared of it, at least enough not to laugh to death.

but that of course would require an army list with balance and using multiple units and an opponent with a brain, this is something I will never see from todays lazy generation, so no worries


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

The only thing that'll it make it worth taking is if they give it 'flyer' rules like the Valkyrie got for Apocalypse.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Idk why people are freaking out about him, just send a fuck load of shit units and forget about the bastard for the rest of the damn game, problem solved.


Some codices don't have shit units, let alone units to spare on a tar pit.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the scariest thing about Mephiston is the price tag (Luckily I got mine years ago when it was first released) It's definately showing its age though.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't know why a mod has left a fucking statline in.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> I don't know why a mod has left a fucking statline in.



Oops o oh spaghetti o's, I forgot to edit out the tsat line before I moved it from News and Rumors to General 40k. I've reported it so one of the appropriate mods can deal with it.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

darklove said:


> Some codices don't have shit units, let alone units to spare on a tar pit.


in that case shoot him. He is not a god and is not that hard to kill.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

People are freaking out way too much over Mephy.

He isn't even worth the points. Seth is a much better choice, for the cost.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

If he isn't in a Stormlord Speeding towards you nd you have no tricks that could kill him then there's no worries


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

You DO all remember that he moves like a jump pack infantry soldier.... right?

Yes, he isn't worth the points, and he is not as much of an animal as he is being made out to be...

But...

I seriously think that saying "there's no worries" is not something that can be applied to "The Lord of Death" with much credibility.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> You DO all remember that he moves like a jump pack infantry soldier.... right?
> 
> Yes, he isn't worth the points, and he is not as much of an animal as he is being made out to be...
> 
> ...


There really are not that much worrys.....he will meet the same fate as Demon prince's and avatars....Shot to death by the second turn....Of course by standard troop choices!k:


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

You do remember that he is troop sized... unlike both of those things you mentioned...

So getting him a cover save is going to be a piece of piss. Unlike the enormous MC's you just mentioned....

PS: Not to mention that while you're wasting precious shots on _one_ fairly useless model, the rest of the BA army is not being shot at by those units...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

There is no problem at all here. Any veteran will know how to deal with him. But any Ace will know that he is not worth gearing your entire army for or against.

My Nids for instance. Numbers and guns. CC is actually my weakness!

My Crons. Massive Firepower, but cannot afford to suffer return fire.

BA are no different. Look at the points. Sure, you can dish it out, but can you take it?

We`ll see...


----------



## AledM (Jan 10, 2009)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> You do remember that he is troop sized... unlike both of those things you mentioned...
> 
> So getting him a cover save is going to be a piece of piss. Unlike the enormous MC's you just mentioned....
> 
> PS: Not to mention that while you're wasting precious shots on _one_ fairly useless model, the rest of the BA army is not being shot at by those units...


Rhino hugging or just jumping from cover to cover is easy enough really. Or if you take jump pack units (assault marines being the best example), i've seen tactics where he becomes surrounded by them in a "box formation" to grant him the 4" coversave whilst being able to move with that squad. All you'd need to do is keep him 1inch away from them and make sure all the asault marines are still in coherency....

There are a few fairly good ideas floating around on how to use mephiston. I tried him out in a game last night myself and he destroyed a squad of ork nobz and a warboss with ease before going on to do several other important things that lead towards my victory.

People have a reason to fear mephiston, but the player using him must know how best to use him and must know if he's worth sacrificing about 100 points for over other HQs....


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> Seth is a much better choice, for the cost.


makes Chuck Norris look like a pussy.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Also "Lone model" doesn't really apply when he can be joined by a Reclusiarch and a Sang Priest both with Jump Packs and (maybe) Storm Shields. Play silly buggers with wound allocation, as well as hiding them behind a tank/cover and you actually have a very hard to kill unit.

One of my local players has proposed a 17-model 1500pt BA army, which is kinda silly and not hard to beat at all, but is a good indicator of how the codex plays out in real games.


----------



## AledM (Jan 10, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Also "Lone model" doesn't really apply when he can be joined by a Reclusiarch and a Sang Priest both with Jump Packs and (maybe) Storm Shields. Play silly buggers with wound allocation, as well as hiding them behind a tank/cover and you actually have a very hard to kill unit.
> 
> One of my local players has proposed a 17-model 1500pt BA army, which is kinda silly and not hard to beat at all, but is a good indicator of how the codex plays out in real games.



You can do that with mephi? I thought someone said somewhere that ICs cant join 1man units =\


Edit:- You can't add ICs to mephi or Sanguinor. It says so on page 46 1st paragraph line 4 in the BRB


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll just bring him down in a torrent of blood and violence like I do to anything that comes into close combat range, one turn in assault vs da boys with no invuln save? pfft, free kill point. 
Only thing about the sneaky bastard I worry about is getting caught with my pants down and having him cut into my flank when I can't protect it. But again, that would require strategy...


----------



## Aceblitzkrieg (Mar 3, 2010)

subtlejoe said:


> tis pretty mental. Just GW trying to make a codex better than the last one. its going a bit crazy now. next we'll see gretchin with power weapons and 7 wounds.


I can dig that k:

But its the same case as the Tyranids, Space Wolves, Guard codex. Before they come out they are all OP and broken and no one wants to play against them and then everyone jumps on that band wagon! And thats okay with me because your helping out GW make money to keep my hobby afloat, but I get my kicks when I beat you with the same Ork list I always run.. 

But when/if the Dark Eldar codex the Blood Angels will be a thing of the past.

Ace:victory:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

AledM said:


> You can do that with mephi? I thought someone said somewhere that ICs cant join 1man units =
> 
> 
> Edit:- You can't add ICs to mephi or Sanguinor. It says so on page 46 1st paragraph line 4 in the BRB


Interesting. I'll have to laugh in his face next time I see him or something. Thanks for checking it out! k:


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

buckythefly said:


> I'll just bring him down in a torrent of blood and violence like I do to anything that comes into close combat range, one turn in assault vs da boys with no invuln save? pfft, free kill point.
> Only thing about the sneaky bastard I worry about is getting caught with my pants down and having him cut into my flank when I can't protect it. But again, that would require strategy...


IIRC I worked out the probability of an ork boy wounding Meph yesterday, and it was 1/130 for each attack.

Good luck with that.

WS7
T6

saves on 2+

yeah....

Granted, it would take him all 6 turns just to munch through a squad of 30 boyz, so he is essentially outta the game, but if you think that you're gna take him down, think again :grin:


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Would it really take him 6 turns?

Remember, he's basically getting two kills for every wound he inflicts until they drop bellow 11 boys.

If so... how much does a squad of Da Boyz cost? Even if you make them a more generalist squad and include the cost of a nobb, klaw, shootas, etc., I suspect they still cost significantly less than a landraider, y'know?

So, basically you're trading a KP for the loss in effectiveness (aside from the _stupid _curse of a HQ units stats) off an HQ unit. Not a terrible trade.


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

Sanguinius...I think it's 1/72 chance. You would need 6 wounds to do one wound past his save. You would need 6 hits to do one wound, so 36 hits to get one wound past his save. You would need double the number of attacks to get 36 hits (hits on 4+), so 72 attacks to do one wound to him. Still pretty tough vs rank and file. 

It gets even crazier if he has a Priest within 6 inches since then he gets the FNP. 

The only problem (like always) is that hidden powerklaw nob with the boyz who will get 1 hit per turn and likely one wound with no save. Add that to the 87 attacks (less each round as Meph kills some) given out by the other 29 boyz and you will likely be taking 1-2 wounds per turn. I think Meph might still come out ahead but it would be close depending on how lucky the Ork player was with his rolls and unlucky Meph was with his saves.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Doesn't matter really. The ork players think they are always going to catch you - you'd be an idiot to let them.

Mephy moves like JP unit and has fleet. Not hard to keep away form da boyz.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

So... what are you going to do with him, then? Go hunting for kopters and battlewagons?


In all honesty, though, the mob mentality would kill them fairly quickly.
I mean, if you charge out of the nobb's range you're looking at possibly no wounds. Wounding on 2+, with that many attacks, and then getting 2 kills per wound is going to cost them at least 10 models. Once the klaw gets in range you're opposed by a wound a turn, but you'll still be killing at least 6. So, that's 16 dudes dead. On your second turn you'll clear, what, another 6 guys, and then they're in the clear for "free" wounds, but you're possibly running peoples down.

So it's more realistic that they'll last 2 turns, if you can get a priest close enough to help mephypoo. The tarpitting is only a nice idea, not a reality.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Put him in a LR and deep strike it, just for shits and giggles (if I'm going to throw points away by taking Mephy, I may aswell throw my LR away, too).

Then let him climb out of the front hatch, movie style, and watch the shit hit the fan. (let the bodies hit the floor)


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

You CANNOT start Mephypoo in a LR, d00d.

In any case, you know it'd scatter on to some gretchin and heinously mishap. Irony always wins.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

What I'd actually do is allow whatever comes his way get tied up for the match. Get him into combat asap to minimise how much he gets shot at.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

If people start abusing BA units like Mephiston too much I WILL start playing my Necron army again: people WILL be sorry. :ireful2:


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

I love having necrons to chop into. They just keep coming and I can JUST KEEP CHOPPING.

My favourite game of all time was my mixed army of Steel Legion and BA vs Necrons.

I got my ass whooped :grin:

But cut shitloads of 'em to little bits.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

My average game vs BA is a turn 3 total annihilation - so lets see if the new BA do any better. I'll only do the Necrons to people if they start getting too big for their own boots and exploiting the characters completely.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Lol, it certainly won't be Mephy that they "exploit". He isn't good enough for 250 points.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

It is use in the end
Kinda like Snabbadon-can die to plenty of Lasguns
I used him in a Apocalypse game before an he did well (Daemon Prince, Unit of 10 orks, Obliterator and almost a Chaos Dread before the game ended) an all I did was hide him behind a land raider and Have Corbulo nearby.
But yes before I forget-its mainly use of characters in the end


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

darklove said:


> If people start abusing BA units like Mephiston too much I WILL start playing my Necron army again: people WILL be sorry. :ireful2:


That is pobbibly the worst threat I have ever read. Oh nOEs!!11, here comes the worst codex in the game!

Necrons require whittling shooting to do damage and are massively vunerable to cc.

Bloodangels are all but immune to whittling damage thanks to FNP, are awesome in cc and can get there even faster with fast transports.

Assume the position and prepare to get pwned. Hard.

In hindsight, has my sarcasm detector malfunctioned?


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Actually, no sarcasm. It might sound odd but I have never lost to BA with Necrons. I know that, on paper, Necrons should lose every encounter but this just isn't the case in the real world. 
Necrons are just so much better at pumping out accurate, consistent and long-range damage than BA, and are also much harder to kill. C'tan just cut them down so fast in CC and there is nothing that can touch a Monolith; Destroyers are tough and have WBB and are very hard to catch. All in all I have felt pretty sorry for anyone I see using BA vs Necrons, which is why I took pity on them and started other armies instead.


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

hes still really good cant really send anything worhtwhile up against him he will kill it lol
but blasting him with piss is easy enough


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Darklove, glad to know I`m not the only player who has adapted to the new edition with necrons.

Old codex, yeah. But a GOOD player can work with almost anything.

I have a tourney to attend this weekend, fully expect to come across Mephiston. Then I`ll have an accurate account of how "badass" (lol) he really is. Having given him a courteous once over in the new codex, I am not worried.


----------



## thecrimsonsniper (Nov 9, 2009)

I have mixed thoughts on Mephiston. On one hand he has a fairly high stat profile, but on the other he's not an independant character, so round round of shooting from the right unit and he's gone, 250 points is a bit to pay, and he didn't quite get the top picks of psychic powers, I would have liked to have seen the blood lance in there.

I'd have to play-test him to know for sure, but I can't see the same appeal in him others do, him and the Sanguinor


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

darklove said:


> Actually, no sarcasm. It might sound odd but I have never lost to BA with Necrons. I know that, on paper, Necrons should lose every encounter but this just isn't the case in the real world.


well when you look at the average BA army thats run by people with the previous codex is it any surprise you never lost?, the army lists done by people were 2 dimensional lame 1 trick ponies, so necrons, which are exactly the same sort of army, would always do well against them.


----------

